# The cutest thing!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Playing The separation by Glinka, an awesome piece...






Enjoy

Comments would be very welcome

I admire him so much!










Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Playing The separation by Glinka, an awesome piece...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised nobody answered to you, Martin. You and me are not read any more here...I love Glinka's work and the boy plays it pretty well, indeed. I started playing the piano before he did...I played "the separation" many times, it was one of the favourites of my folks. I consider you as a good friend, trying people to know better our Russian jewels...many people don't appreciate this though...I do.

Best regards for everyone

Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------

